# Helmet Audio Thread



## smokebelch109 (Nov 6, 2012)

So help me out here

I know people wail on the skullcandy audio drops you can buy to slip in to your helmets to have audio built in but are they really that bad and is there a better solution?

Heres my issue, last year i wore ear buds and apart from getting uncomfy after pressuring my ears after a long day i kept having to take them out to talk to people which means taking the gloves off and fiddling about pausing etc, I lead our group so i have to be talking alot but cant be without my tunes on the mountain

The inline pause/play and the fact that i wont need to take my gloves off all the time with the in helmet solution is really attractive.

That being said im not a fan of Skullcandy, seen too many people moan about them. The only sets i see on the market are the GIRO/RED/SMITH Skullcandy audio drops, which im guessing are all exactly the same just branded differently?

Im guessing there must be some clever hacks to just make better headphones fit in the earpads of a helmet?

Any and all advice welcome. tops about a £50 budget for the cans.

EDIT: The helmet i had bought made my head look like a mushroom. Am open to suggestions of a helmet with built in Audio

Cheers


----------



## ParkShredder (Feb 21, 2012)

I have a R.E.D. too and I just put my earbuds in the foam thing where the skullcandy thing is supposed to slip in. Gets them far enough away from my ear that I can hear my friends and people about to hit me, but still seems plenty loud. Also on mine there is a button to pause which is nice.


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

I found some nice sony mid-sized regular headphones for 2 bucks at a thrift store. Tore them apart, and modified them to fit in the speaker inserts. They have the inline volume control, and I made a disconnect between my helmet and jacket. Total cost 6 bucks, sound great.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

My Smith helmet has SC audio in it, and I have no issues with it. It works fine for me. It's just loud enough to not be a hassle, and not so quiet that I can't ever hear it. That being said, I hardly ever use the damn things. Turns out I like talking to people.


----------



## smokebelch109 (Nov 6, 2012)

Just any old over ears Jeffrey? 

Seen some suggestions that these are good Koss

just wish it had inline controls, or should i quit fussing and just buy the smith ones?

Cheers


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Imho those audio drop ins are hit and miss. I went through like 6pairs of the RED brand ones, they were all complete shit. And I mean I used them and instantly returned them cuz they sounded horrible and scratchy and all fucked up, in and out of stereo, etc. Then I got a pair of the SC's for giro helms and they have performed great. Recently I got another pair of the SC's and they are in another helmet, and I've noticed that they are performing more like the original REDs I had. Oh well I snagged them at a bin sale.

GL


----------



## Slush Puppie (Aug 15, 2011)

I initially tried the RED Phones solution and it was 'ok' but not brilliant. And the ear pads were less comfy because they were full of plastic instead of padding.

Pretty quickly gave up and switched to earbuds which are waaay better sound (Shure SE535 ). They sit ready flush with the ear so they're comfy all day even under a helmet. But I don't like that they block ambient sound so efficiently. 

So still looking for the idea solution. Be a lot easier with just a beanie!


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Funny thing, I have a beanie now that has little ear speakers built into it. I have no idea what brand they are, but the thing ROCKS! It's a colab between Voltfuse and Bula. I won it from a FB contest, and it came with a note insuring me that it's one of a kind. Personally, I think it shouldn't be. It's too freaking awesome to make just one, but hey, I can't complain cause I own it. LoL!


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

The skull candy drop ins are more like speakers and less like headphones really

I hate headphones while riding, not comfy, can't hear, inconvenient. drop ins also have a mic for mobile phone and you can get inline mute/FF/skip for music.

If they last me 2 seasons its worth the 20-50$ for me but long term wouldn't mind a higher quality speaker solution

Im sure u could buy some micro speakers off the net and do it better cheaper than skull candy


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

smokebelch109 said:


> Just any old over ears Jeffrey?
> 
> Seen some suggestions that these are good Koss
> 
> ...


They aren't the really big over the ear headphones, more of a mid size....


----------



## smokebelch109 (Nov 6, 2012)

And they work a treat? good to know!

I've just been looking at the K2 Rival Pro (level 3 audio) and K2 Rant Pro (level 1 audio?) helmets with built in Audio.

I tried the Rival Pro on and the sound is actually very good, goes decently loud and the cost is very similar to what it would cost to do a conversion job, anyone can vouch for it?

Either that or i'll get the K2 Rival without the Audio and build in my own with some KossKSC 75's maybe


----------



## Edge (Sep 30, 2012)

You could try Kicker HP201s. I don't know how comfortable it would be for you though, I generally just wear them over my beanie. 

HP201 Headphones | KICKER


----------



## sleev-les (Feb 26, 2010)

I just picked up the Salomon Brigade Audio helmet. Check that out. Haven't been out with it yet, but just plugging in an ipod and listening real quick, it sounds pretty good.


----------



## smokebelch109 (Nov 6, 2012)

Well i bought the K2 Rival pro in L/XL, audio wasnt the loudest but im not exactly after having my ears blown off! was loud enough that i had to stop the music to hear people talking loudly at me in the shop, probably going to suffice on the mountain!

The helmet was without doubt the most comfortable helmet i tried on for my head size, the lining inside was just so soft and snug! Built in audio with it was just an added bonus! Will let you know how they hold up. if the audio sucks or break while im on the mountain i'll let ya'll know. If that happens i'll try a conversion job with the Koss too

http://www.amazon.co.uk/K2-Rival-Pro-Helmet/dp/B005CUQDT0/ref=pd_sim_sbs_sg_2

Cheers


----------



## 2hipp4u (Dec 24, 2010)

Try looking at some motorcycle sites that sell audio equipment for helmets, got some three years ago and they still work great. I think they were around $80, don't remember the brand but ill post it when I dig my shit out.


----------



## smokebelch109 (Nov 6, 2012)

you should probably just let it come out naturally..

But when you find the helmet let me know!

Cheers


----------



## sizzle (Aug 27, 2008)

I've been using these for a few years:

Urbanears

They clip into your ear so they wont fall out and they dont actually go in your ear canal so you can still hear people/things around you.


----------



## Skinny Bam (Sep 7, 2012)

I bought the RED Hifi and ordered the RED headphones to drop in. Love the helmet but the headphones are garbage. 

Then my buddy got a RED Frends edition that had the audio built in, I tried it on and it was 10x better than mine. So if you get one of the RED Frends version they are legit. You could also try to find just the Frends audio part separately but I had no luck in doing that.


----------



## Gdog42 (Nov 11, 2012)

I just put a pair of regular Phillips earphones into the audio pads of my Giro Revolver helmet.(Not the in-ear buds, the ones that just "sit" in the ear) It sounds fine, but I have to wear it so the cable is behind my head because the two end cords aren't long enough to go over my face. And they don't have a mute button on the cable but I plan on getting a pair that does.


----------



## 2hipp4u (Dec 24, 2010)

IASUS is what I got, link below

IASUS Logistics Online Shopping


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

2hipp4u said:


> IASUS is what I got, link below
> 
> IASUS Logistics Online Shopping


wow they got some nice stuff! I really like the idea of the amp.


----------



## 2hipp4u (Dec 24, 2010)

I got the amp as well, its loud as hell. I don't use it much cause I dont need the tunes that loud and its one more piece of gear in my jacket that I don't really want.


----------



## DanX (Oct 19, 2011)

I have the Smith Maze/Skull Candy setup. I love it. I just made sure yesterday that last year's season didn't kill them. They still sound great. My only complaint is how easy it is to push the button on the cord. At least its large enough to just mash with my gloves on when I need to toggle the audio on/off or change songs.


----------



## smokebelch109 (Nov 6, 2012)

Must admit that Iasus stuff looks good, if the K2 Audio doesnt hold up i'll definitely be looking in to them.
just tried having people shout at me while wearing the helmet listening to music, i could still hear them but the audio was still great on the K2's...looking good so far!


----------



## onthefence (Dec 16, 2010)

I just used the Apple Earpods, the ones packaged with the newest generation iPhones and iPods. They fit under my earpads comfortably. The main thing I like about them is that unlike the original ipod earbuds, the Earpods are built to be semi-isolating, so I could hear important sounds around me (a rider speed checking or falling) but still have enough subtle isolation to let my music not get drowned out. Also, its extremely convenient to have the inline controls so I can skip tracks and adjust volume without taking out my MP3 player.


----------



## krankedmusic (Nov 15, 2012)

2hipp4u said:


> IASUS is what I got, link below
> 
> IASUS Logistics Online Shopping


I got something similar. Works well but this brand seems so much better then what I got. 

By chance do you now if they got something that splits to a radio and a mp3 player?


----------



## SpeedDemon (Feb 12, 2011)

Just picked up a FiiO headphone amp from Amazon and I must say it was the best 50 bux I ever spent. I also got the optional ipod line-out adapter.

Not only did it make the crappy Giro Tuneups in my Seam helmet louder, but the sound is a lot fuller/richer.


----------



## skicrew (Feb 2, 2018)

Check out Domio - really awesome sound, direct controls on the unit, long battery life, and my ears open. Everything I ever wanted


----------



## Alpine Duke (Jun 21, 2015)

isn't there already one or two threads about this topic?


----------

